# Old woodworker but new to router carving!



## billybob1941 (Feb 3, 2011)

An old friend passed and his widow has given me access his Craftsman Sign Machine. Have seen some of the beautiful things he make with it but haven't even read the manual.

Found this Forum and thought it may be a good place to start.

Bill, Ellabell Ga.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Bill

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------

